
Show HN: Serverless Messaging App Built with AWS Lambda and Twitter Digits - 04rob
https://geo.itunes.apple.com/us/app/nudj-free-messaging-app-that/id1110159319?mt=8
======
04rob
My colleagues and I built a production-ready iPhone messaging app with a
serverless backend. We used Twitter Digits and Cognito for login/user
management, API Gateway + Lambda for backend compute, and DynamoDB + S3 for
storage.

We had an overall good experience, other than some complications with
Cognito/Digits. Happy to share any lessons learned or answer any questions!

~~~
richardfriedman
1 - Did you use node, python, or java? 2 - How many lambdas do you have? One
per API endpoint? 3 - How many API endpoints? 4 - How are you managing updates
and deployments?

